# 2006 chevy 2500HD gets hot with my plow on.



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Only with the plow on will get hot once every 2-3 weeks and then its fine. Did it yesterday got it home and let it cool off, took of the plow and it was ok, used it for about an 2 hours and no problem. I do have a check engine light for a knock sensor, what I can see that should not cause this problem but I could be wrong about that. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need a HD fan clutch.


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> You need a HD fan clutch.


OK Truck came with a prep package, would it come with that? Thank You!


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

maine mike said:


> OK Truck came with a prep package, would it come with that? Thank You!


OK I see they all over the charts for cost $44.- over 100. 
SKP Fan Clutch
















Click to Enlarge

(Read reviews)
Our List Price:$41.95
with FREE Shipping
Quantity: 
(80) In Stock
Part Number: 18754-07760719
Notes: Engine Cooling Fan Clutch -- Optional Reverse Rotation Heavy Duty Thermal Fan Clutch; With AC; With Heavy Duty Tow Package
Features:

Meets or exceeds OEM specifications
Rigorous quality control measures
12-month SKP limited warranty
Condition: New


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A fan clutch is a wear item. Yours is just old and tired.

A $40 fan clutch is just that... a $40 fan clutch. I would not waste your time on that. Kinda like using Auto Zone parts... they are cheap, but the labor will kill you.

Get a Delco fan clutch that would be on a factory plow prep truck.

Let us know what motor you have and someone can get you a part number.


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> A fan clutch is a wear item. Yours is just old and tired.
> 
> A $40 fan clutch is just that... a $40 fan clutch. I would not waste your time on that. Kinda like using Auto Zone parts... they are cheap, but the labor will kill you.
> 
> ...


6.0 Thank you.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mike here are some Ac delco parts.
https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/w...actionSrc=Form&searchTerm=radiator+fan+clutch


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

TSB # 04-06-02-006

*Engine Overheat on Vehicles Equipped with VYU Snowplow Prep Package - keywords 4.8 5.3 6.0 LR4 LM7 LQ4 temp high hot light IPC DIC gauge #PIP3282B - (Feb 24, 2005)*
Engine Overheat On Vehicles Equipped With VYU Snowplow Prep Package. 
The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in the PI.
*Condition/Concern:*
Some customers may comment on high engine temperature readings when driving at highway speed with their snow plow installed on the vehicle. Temperature readings will be normal when the plow is removed.
*Recommendation/Instructions:*
When the vehicle is driven with the plow in the up position it will interrupt air flow into the engine compartment. When the air flow is interrupted the fan clutch may not sense the warm air coming off of the radiator. This may induce improper fan clutch operation.

If the customer concern of overheating has been verified, SI diagnostics for overheating have been completed, and the overheat only occurs when driving with the snow plow installed, continue with the information found below. Verify there were no modifications made to the vehicles cooling system when the snow plow was installed. Cooling system modifications may induce overheating concerns. On K1 and K2 trucks with 4.8L, 5.3L, or 6.0L engines (equipped with the VYU snow plow prep package), replace the current fan clutch with GMSPO part number:
22149877 (with GT4-3:73 axle)
15710101 (with GT5-4:10 axle)

On K3 trucks with 6.0L engines (equipped with the VYU snow plow prep package), replace the current fan clutch with GMSPO part number: 22149894

So none of these numbers are good anymore, but depending on your rear end, these are the current part numbers

Part# 22149877 - Replaced with Part# 15-4558
Part# 15710101 - Replaced with Part# 15-4694
Part# 22149894 - Replaced with Part# 15-4560


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Mike here are some Ac delco parts.
> https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/w...actionSrc=Form&searchTerm=radiator+fan+clutch


THANKS!


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> TSB # 04-06-02-006
> 
> *Engine Overheat on Vehicles Equipped with VYU Snowplow Prep Package - keywords 4.8 5.3 6.0 LR4 LM7 LQ4 temp high hot light IPC DIC gauge #PIP3282B - (Feb 24, 2005)*
> Engine Overheat On Vehicles Equipped With VYU Snowplow Prep Package.
> ...


Wow Lots to figure out.........Thanks


----------



## Wildwaterman (Mar 30, 2019)

I found that simply dropping the plow a bit when driving at highway speeds made a world of difference. I also installed an auxiliary fan in front of the radiator...also helped immensely. Keeping speed down helps as well. Read of one fellow who installed a piece of plexiglass between the plow's headlights to deflect the airflow down towards the front grill...just a few other ideas...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is this a recent plow install, or it's been a plow truck and is recently running hot?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wildwaterman said:


> I found that simply dropping the plow a bit when driving at highway speeds made a world of difference. I also installed an auxiliary fan in front of the radiator...also helped immensely. Keeping speed down helps as well. Read of one fellow who installed a piece of plexiglass between the plow's headlights to deflect the airflow down towards the front grill...just a few other ideas...


I was similar... When I had the GMT800 platforms I found that running the blade at full angle made it stay cooler. I ran Duramaxs, so gassers might be different?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

clutch should have square ended fins, if tapered it is wrong,...lightly rub a finger over the radiator fins, if getting soft change it out, as it is not cooling correctly, if clutch does not sense teh heat off the rad it will not properly engage


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Wildwaterman said:


> I found that simply dropping the plow a bit when driving at highway speeds made a world of difference. I also installed an auxiliary fan in front of the radiator...also helped immensely. Keeping speed down helps as well. Read of one fellow who installed a piece of plexiglass between the plow's headlights to deflect the airflow down towards the front grill...just a few other ideas...


I live in Maine, in the western mountains we do not have any highways here so the fastest I get is 45-50 and with our wonderful roads most time much less.It has a tranny cooler so in front of that? Thank you.


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> Is this a recent plow install, or it's been a plow truck and is recently running hot?


5th year for me with this truck, always had a plow. I tried the angle thing no luck. Came from the factory with the snowplow prep package. As soon as I can figure out which one I need i'm going to get the fan clutch. I was thinking maybe I might replace the water pump? When this first happened in Dec. I replaced the thermostat at that time but its got warm 3 times since then prob get a new one to. I should mention truck has 188,xxx miles.


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

leolkfrm said:


> clutch should have square ended fins, if tapered it is wrong,...lightly rub a finger over the radiator fins, if getting soft change it out, as it is not cooling correctly, if clutch does not sense teh heat off the rad it will not properly engage


I'll check the fins this AM. Temp never goes over the 12 O'clock 
(220 degrees) position on the gauge any other time I pull a 14'X5'X7' tall trailer with no problem. Thank You.


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> A fan clutch is a wear item. Yours is just old and tired.
> 
> A $40 fan clutch is just that... a $40 fan clutch. I would not waste your time on that. Kinda like using Auto Zone parts... they are cheap, but the labor will kill you.
> 
> ...


I can not figure out if I have a K1, K2 or K3. Im in trouble...LOL


----------



## Wildwaterman (Mar 30, 2019)

maine mike said:


> I live in Maine, in the western mountains we do not have any highways here so the fastest I get is 45-50 and with our wonderful roads most time much less.It has a tranny cooler so in front of that? Thank you.


I have 2 auxiliary fans, so that way all the bases are covered. Considering how much extra weight is on the truck, what with the plow, ballast, spreader, salt and sand, I never go over 55, and usually 45/50 like you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

maine mike said:


> I can not figure out if I have a K1, K2 or K3. Im in trouble...LOL


What is your vin?

Or run your vin through a vin decoder. That will tell you


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It a K-2500, by your information. As Phil said. Go to Gates Vin decoder. And if you call your dealership, by your Vin he should be able to get you the correct fan clutch.


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is your vin?
> 
> Or run your vin through a vin decoder. That will tell you


I do have the orig. window sticker and it told me 4:10 gears so that tells me what I need to know.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wildwaterman (Mar 30, 2019)

maine mike said:


> Only with the plow on will get hot once every 2-3 weeks and then its fine.


If it doesn't overheat when pulling your trailer, especially if you have a full load, and it only overheats when the plow is on, I can't help but wonder if the problem results from the plow simply blocking the air flow...???


----------



## scaping (Apr 12, 2017)

maine mike said:


> Only with the plow on will get hot once every 2-3 weeks and then its fine. Did it yesterday got it home and let it cool off, took of the plow and it was ok, used it for about an 2 hours and no problem. I do have a check engine light for a knock sensor, what I can see that should not cause this problem but I could be wrong about that. Thanks in Advance!


Fan clutch **** the bed need a new one most likely.


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is your vin?
> 
> Or run your vin through a vin decoder. That will tell you


Got it covered, I figured it out by my gears 4:10 in the rear end. Thanks.


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

Wildwaterman said:


> If it doesn't overheat when pulling your trailer, especially if you have a full load, and it only overheats when the plow is on, I can't help but wonder if the problem results from the plow simply blocking the air flow...???


Right thats the only common denominator. Im going to replace my fan clutch and maybe add a coolin fan on the outside of the radiator.


----------



## maine mike (Apr 10, 2019)

scaping said:


> Fan clutch **** the bed need a new one most likely.


Yeah got one on the way. Thanks to all!


----------

